# Colson Imperial



## auto1cycle2 (Mar 26, 2019)

Tuned up my Colson to go for a Spring ride.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 26, 2019)

Now that’s a looker ! What year is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks, I believe it is around 1947, 48  but not sure.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 26, 2019)

Very good looking colson love it!! Enjoy that plush ride....


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 26, 2019)

I believe Colson started manufacturing bikes again in 1949. I'm thinking early 50's on this one. Very nice!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 26, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> I believe Colson started manufacturing bikes again in 1949. I'm thinking early 50's on this one. Very nice!




So when did evens come in the picture?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 26, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> So when did evens come in the picture?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I don't know much about that period, but I believe around '55 or so.


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Mar 26, 2019)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Very good looking colson love it!! Enjoy that plush ride....



Thanks


----------



## mike j (Mar 27, 2019)

Beautiful bike, what's better than a gill tank & a cushioner. I haven't seen any other of those Colson chrome fenders in that good condition. The date code should be on the BB. Pretty sure Evans went from 1954 to 1964. I agree w/ fordmike65 on the possible year.


----------



## tryder (Mar 27, 2019)

Beautiful & Inspirational! 
A real head turner.
I have not seen many of these.
Just a few photos on the web.
Wondering about the paint.
At first glance it looks new.
Then when I make things larger on my phone I am just totally blown away...
Yes, I do agree that it's early 50's pre Evans based on the catalog reprints I have looked at.
Perhaps someone could chime in regarding the head badge.


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Mar 27, 2019)

mike j said:


> Beautiful bike, what's better than a gill tank & a cushioner. I haven't seen any other of those Colson chrome fenders in that good condition. The date code should be on the BB. Pretty sure Evans went from 1954 to 1964. I agree w/ fordmike65 on the possible year.


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks, I’ll check the serial number.


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Mar 27, 2019)

tryder said:


> Beautiful & Inspirational!
> A real head turner.
> I have not seen many of these.
> Just a few photos on the web.
> ...


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 27, 2019)

Don't MATTER what year is this one love it Uuuuuuufffff great condition & Beautiful bike Amigo.....


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks, the original paint is in good shape, someone drilled out the fender rivets and replaced them with rivet screws . The bike does have a nice ride.


----------



## bobbystillz (Mar 27, 2019)

Gorgeous! Definitely my dream bike. If ever I found a Bluebird, I would trade it for this bike...2 different tiers of rarity, but the Colson is my aesthetic hands down.


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Mar 27, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> I believe Colson started manufacturing bikes again in 1949. I'm thinking early 50's on this one. Very nice!


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Mar 27, 2019)

bobbystillz said:


> Gorgeous! Definitely my dream bike. If ever I found a Bluebird, I would trade it for this bike...2 different tiers of rarity, but the Colson is my aesthetic hands down.


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Thank you, it is a neat bike.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 27, 2019)

Very nice! Check out the details on the rack, very cool!


----------

